# Copper or Booker?



## Ritsukachu (Jul 24, 2013)

Which should I pick? ; n ;

Who did you pick and why?


----------



## Eirrinn (Jul 24, 2013)

Copper. I personally like him better. booker seems too lazy and shy lol


----------



## jakeypride (Jul 24, 2013)

BOOKER!    he's so lazy and chubby.... lol and his station goes better with my town's theme... "Mapleton" I plan to have brick bridges brick paths a windmill a cafe and a CRAP TON OF ILLUMINATE STUFF! and a bonfire pit.


----------



## Niya (Jul 24, 2013)

It's really your choice, but I think the modern station looks a lot like the garbage can. ._.

I chose, or will choose Booker when I finally get the PWP suggestion, because:
1) My grandpa's name is Booker and he's pretty much been my father figure my entire life.
2) I named my bear I've had since I was a baby after my grandpa, which is Booker.
3) The classic station is adorably worn down and kinda beat up looking. It'll fit well with my town!


----------



## Ritsukachu (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah, I love both doggies, but the classic does fit better with the them and look of the town.


----------



## saccharine (Jul 24, 2013)

I picked Copper~
While I hate the building (wish you could change it like the train station/town hall), I love Copper. c:
I was never really a fan of Booker to begin with.


----------



## jakeypride (Jul 24, 2013)

Modern just seems really... Futuristic.. It looks like its made out of metal. but pick what YOU LIKE


----------



## Lisha (Jul 24, 2013)

I picked Booker, I don't really care what other people choose. I just think Booker's a chubbeh fudge. ; 3;


----------



## RustedWoof (Jul 24, 2013)

Get Copper lol he's cuter


----------



## Mario. (Jul 24, 2013)

I pick Booker hes way better.


----------



## sodappend (Jul 24, 2013)

They're both adorable and I with you could have both of them like in the first game. ;; I liked that setup.

I chose Copper though. Having a fishing shack for a police station doesn't look so good haha
Though I thought both buildings were equally unappealing visually.


----------



## Mia (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm going to pick Copper when I get the station. I love his diligent look and the fact that he's going to be stuck in the boondocks in a modern looking building where zero crime occurs.


----------



## majnin (Jul 24, 2013)

When I was little my cousins and I adored Booker. So I'll be getting him, for sure. I also hate the look of the modern train station, town hall and police station. I'll be going old fashioned.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 24, 2013)

I picked classic, even though I like Copper better than Booker. I just really don't want that modern eyesore in my town. Classic isn't much better, but better nonetheless.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 24, 2013)

Booker is such a cutie C:


----------



## Flaunty (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm looking to get the modern Police station, mainly because my town is planning to be pretty "modern" in a sense, and having a big clunk of a cabin in my town would be kind of weird for me.
Don't get me wrong, I love having Booker as a character in my town, but I don't really like the exterior design of the Classic Police Station.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 24, 2013)

Had Copper on my old town, and plan to pick him again when i can


----------



## Wychglade (Jul 24, 2013)

I thought the classic was nicer and would look less intrusive, plus Booker is a cutie.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 24, 2013)

Booker for sure!  He's so chubby and cute...while I think Copper is too alert are uptight.  Copper makes a good guard dog, but Booker is the perfect companion; at least, in my opinion!


----------



## Leon (Jul 24, 2013)

Copper because...uhh....Boooker...uhhh I guess..... uh....maytbe... ummmm...yeah.....talks like this AND IT CAN GET ON MY NERVES!


----------



## Chu (Jul 24, 2013)

I adore Booker! I like bulldogs


----------



## Gingersnap (Jul 24, 2013)

When I was younger playing WW, Copper would never let me out of town and I didn't like him for that. Booker would give me stuff and tell me who was in town.
So Booker haha


----------



## mooferz (Jul 24, 2013)

I like both, but Booker seems too nervous all the time. Wouldn't want a nervous cop, no matter how safe my town was. D: So, I'd go for Copper!


----------



## Janna (Jul 24, 2013)

I hated the modern police station (looked like a turned over garbage can to me) so I went with Booker. His personality is probably a lot more interesting, too.


----------



## NuttyS (Jul 24, 2013)

Booker. I think he's adorkable and the classic one looks better imo. The modern reminds me of a port-a-loo


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 24, 2013)

Copper...

the modern police station was in acgc so i will go with that


----------



## JellyBeans (Jul 24, 2013)

I like Booker better, but Copper fits better with my towns theme (atm). By the time I get the suggestion, I'll probably go for Booker 'cos he's a chubby doggy 'n' so cute <3


----------



## th8827 (Jul 24, 2013)

I picked Copper. I love how professional he is.
His salute is cute, too.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 24, 2013)

I did Copper. I like the look of the police station, it fits well. Copper seems less nervous and shy and more protective of my town so I like him a lot too.


----------



## StiX (Jul 24, 2013)

Booker because he's like me =.= also Bioshock


----------



## Lellyna (Jul 24, 2013)

Copper cos i like the building.


----------



## Eir (Jul 24, 2013)

Cooper because Booker reminds me of a security guard from a building I used to frequent. He couldn't catch or give chase to any of the troublemakers... which basically rendered him useless. D:  No shenanigans in this town while Cooper is on watch!


----------



## natsu34 (Jul 24, 2013)

I picked the modern police station because it fits way better to my town name "Serenity" then the other one and i like Copper more then Booker. Because you really understands what he is telling, Booker is like UMMMMmmmmm.... and stuff like that.


----------



## Team (Jul 24, 2013)

Booker because English Bulldogs are a win.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 24, 2013)

it is all preference really.  I chose the garbage can station because I did my town hall modern and plan to do my train station in modern...the garbage can fits LOL


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 24, 2013)

Cooper love his Modern station. also Cooper looks more serious!


----------



## Ery (Jul 24, 2013)

Honestly i hated the modern police station (it really does look like a trash can) but i don't like booker at all... I feel like he looks lazy and like he drools a lot or something... i wouldn't want him looking after my town at all!  I wish you could choose your doggy because i'd rather have the old station with copper in it :<


----------



## Okiebug (Jul 24, 2013)

I am getting Copper he is my fave.  And Pango just said she wanted the police station.


----------



## Hamsterific (Jul 24, 2013)

I prefer Copper but I like the look of Booker's station better.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Jul 24, 2013)

I prefer Booker. He's just quite the character. Plus, there really isn't any crime in AC so nothing to worry about. Otherwise, I'd pick Copper.


----------



## Lyla (Jul 24, 2013)

I prefer the way the classic police station looks, so that is the one I will get. I don't really have a preference to the two officers, I love both their unique personalities.


----------



## Lykke (Jul 24, 2013)

I picked Copper. He doesn't take forever to talk and I like the look of the police station better - I think it's the nostalgia from The GameCube version that makes it so desirable for me, personally.  I think you should go with the one you like the best!


----------



## matoki (Jul 24, 2013)

I picked Booker! I thought he was adorable and pudgey and awkward and I couldn't resist :3


----------



## Baboom (Sep 29, 2013)

Finally a villager requested a police station today and I went with Classic. I find Booker's ditzy personality more charming than Copper who's too professional and uptight. The Animal Crossing towns are so chilled out, they don't need a bad ass cop. If the game was Grand Theft Auto maybe I'd pick Copper.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 29, 2013)

Booker*is*the*best.*I*have*him*in*my*town.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 29, 2013)

Booker, he's too adorable c:


----------



## Byngo (Sep 29, 2013)

Copper. Though I wish I would have chose Booker only because the wooden police station fits better with the theme of my town... :|


----------



## Rendra (Sep 29, 2013)

I have 2 towns, so I have both. I do prefer Copper, he seems to know what is really happening in town. But in WW, I preferred Booker.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 29, 2013)

I like both, but I picked Copper because my other friend that I visit all the time chose Booker. I love dancing with Copper every once in awhile because I feel like it loosens him up.


----------



## Baboom (Sep 29, 2013)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rendra said:


> I have 2 towns, so I have both. I do prefer Copper, he seems to know what is really happening in town. But in WW, I preferred Booker.



What do you mean by Copper knows what's going on in town? Does he tell you about things Booker doesn't?


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Sep 29, 2013)

I prefer the classic police station, but I like Copper more than Booker...


----------



## rivulet (Sep 29, 2013)

It was a very hard decision for me, but I picked Booker because I really didn't like the modern police station. I wish we could've gotten them both, they probably miss each other!


----------



## Azzie (Sep 29, 2013)

I picked Booker because he is adorable. He's so shy and adorkable. <3 Plus the look of the modern station would stand out like a sore thumb in Dreamsie. XD


----------



## Avalanche (Sep 29, 2013)

Booker because he's.. Booker.


----------



## CamelotHannah (Sep 29, 2013)

BOOKER


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 29, 2013)

I love Booker. He's so cute, plus I like his police station better.

Or if people like Copper better th[size=-3]at's okay with me...[/size][size=-4]I guess[/size]


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 29, 2013)

Booker's station fits better with the town in the beginning cause all the more modern PWPs come in way later. But I personally like Copper because the whole confused thing Booker does just bugs me. I want my information now, not to be pondered forever -.-


----------



## Mouchi (Sep 29, 2013)

Copper since you get the same police station as in the GC Animal Crossing


----------



## MewFromSkyeim (Sep 29, 2013)

I preferred the Modern Police Station over the Classic. I didn't exactly know which one I was going to get until I built it.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 30, 2013)

I think if your going for the look of the police station, it really depends on your town. Typically, it's fairly obvious what one fits your town better.

Regarding the actual characters, Booker is by far the cutest thing in the game in my opinion


----------



## Roselia (Sep 30, 2013)

i love copper, i think he's adorable x)


----------



## Jimselfboy (Jan 2, 2014)

I noticed you have curt in your town. I'll pay you 200,000 bells if you give me Curt. He was in my old animal crossing game and I really want him. (And by the way for the forum I prefer Booker better and think the classic police station is better since the modern public works projects is usually ugly anyway.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I noticed you have curt in your town. I'll pay you 200,000 bells if you give me Curt. He was in my old animal crossing game and I really want him. (And by the way for the forum I prefer Booker better and think the classic police station is better since the modern public works projects is usually ugly anyway.)


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 2, 2014)

Booker! I like the classic police station because it fits my town theme and Booker is simply adorable. I dislike Copper's design and he's too sharp for this cuddly game IMO .w.


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 2, 2014)

Copper is the superior one to me, although Booker looks quite cute when he's saluting.


----------



## Pixlplume (Jan 2, 2014)

I love Copper, he actually seems to know what he's doing.
I do think that the dopiness of Booker is very charming, but it can get real old, real quick. If this is for the police station, I'd pick whichever station reflects your town.


----------



## juneau (Jan 2, 2014)

Booker's just adorable, I want to pinch his chubby, clueless face. I love them both and their contrasting personalities, kinda sad you can't have them both in your town. ;_; But yeah, the other reason is the modern police station looks a little out of place in my town.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 2, 2014)

Booker for the win <3


----------



## Holla (Jan 3, 2014)

Booker! Most people like Copper better, but I think a socially awkward (slightly overweight) doggie is such a neat character!  Not to mention I'm not a fan of the Modern Station, the Classic fits better in my town.


----------



## Le Ham (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, you're basically choosing between an old-fashioned outhouse with a socially awkward bulldog in it, or a garbage can with a German shepherd with too much testosterone. Whatever goes best in your town.


----------



## Mary (Jan 3, 2014)

PotatoMuffin717 said:


> Well, you're basically choosing between an old-fashioned outhouse with a socially awkward bulldog in it, or a garbage can with a German shepherd with too much testosterone. Whatever goes best in your town.



You deserve a thumbs-up for that, because it is so undeniably true.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jan 3, 2014)

I like Copper better. Booker is just too awkward for me.


----------



## mania (Jan 3, 2014)

Booker, hands down. I love shy and awkward characters. ; w; Plus I like the design of his police station more and never liked Copper much anyway. Now if only I could actually get my hands on that PWP haha. /keeps trying


----------



## Hype (Jan 3, 2014)

I picked Booker.


----------



## Cachmin (Jan 3, 2014)

Booker! Copper is way too serious for me. Hehe


----------



## Squeaky (Jan 3, 2014)

I picked Copper, but I wish I'd picked Booker instead.  Ah well.


----------

